# Open A Can Without A Can Opener



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Saw this on another board and thought I'd share.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

SWEET! Thanks for sharing.. I may have to try that next time I want tuna to see how it works. Even tho I have several different things to use to open a can..


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet! Going to try that trick
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool, I will be trying that one!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

There is one, after this one finishes, on how to open a can with a spoon.

Always good to add to the knowledge arsenal. I’m an axe or knife guy myself; little effort, maximum opening potential. Hopefully I will never need to use either of the video’s techniques, I have an opener in every box of cans stored.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I perfer this method...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh yes. Give a few young men some beer and a chainsaw and there is no end to the amount of fun to be had.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

What a waste of a brew..


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

fgwIwdItal


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OMGOODNESS! I am jealous! I love good tuna.. one of them alone could feed me good sushi/sashimi for a month!(yup I'm a piggy)..


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

DH & his brothers have told me they did this (opening cans by scraping them on the sidewalk) a lot while growing up...not sure why, seems like there would be plenty of can openers in Manhattan.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I do have to say that many things are coming out with the pull tab tops. I personally think that they are not as good as a solid top.. I'm wondering how they will hold up to the long term storage. 
Many may not even have can openers with the introduction of these pull tops.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Emerald said:


> I do have to say that many things are coming out with the pull tab tops. I personally think that they are not as good as a solid top.. I'm wondering how they will hold up to the long term storage.
> Many may not even have can openers with the introduction of these pull tops.


these are the same people that won't prep anyway...


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you still buy this style? They were simple, no moving parts & last forever. I have used a small fixed blade knife countless times to open cans the same way this opener works. You just need to be more careful on the initial plunge through the lid, but it's just as quick and easy. Use the rim as the heel, bear down and cut about an inch of the lid. Move the knife forward & do it again, in a few seconds you can either remove the lid or don't make the last cut & fold it back.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll bet I could pop one with the file in my fire kit. hmmm.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for that, TopTop...I "inherited" one in an old camper I bought, & couldn't figure out how to use it...! :hmmm:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have something like that Toptop.. on my military jackknife. I can even open a can with it. but prefer my swing a way that I got this year for .99cents.. the things folks get rid of.

and Dearest Blob.. you are so right!


----------

